#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Donating to Conservation Projects

## pangsida

Recently I decided to attempt to "do my bit" and make a regular donation to an "organization" working in conservation here in Thailand. I have been looking around the net for likely candidates with the following criteria:

a) Must be able to donate to a specific project
b) Donation should have a limit of the percentage used for administrative overhead
c) Project must be in Thailand
d) Some form of feedback mechanism for donors (i.e. rudimentary website or project report)
e) must run "real" projects and not just be limited to policy and lobbying activities

So far I have only found "Freeland" ( FREELAND Foundation for Human Rights and Wildlife  - mentioned by Bruce a few times) that seems to fit the bill. 

Does anyone know of anymore?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Recently I decided to attempt to "do my bit" and make a regular donation to an "organization" working in conservation here in Thailand. I have been looking around the net for likely candidates with the following criteria:
> 
> a) Must be able to donate to a specific project
> b) Donation should have a limit of the percentage used for administrative overhead
> c) Project must be in Thailand
> d) Some form of feedback mechanism for donors (i.e. rudimentary website or project report)
> e) must run "real" projects and not just be limited to policy and lobbying activities
> 
> So far I have only found "Freeland" ( FREELAND Foundation for Human Rights and Wildlife  - mentioned by Bruce a few times) that seems to fit the bill. 
> ...


Pangsida,

Freeland are the best and most informative. Their ranger training programs are also tops as are their other programs. I do slide presentations at these training sessions and have for quite some time now. 

i'm not sure about others but there a few I do know. The Seub Nakhasatien Foundation and Green World might be good candidates. I know the old staff at Wildlife Fund Thailand (WFT) are setting up a new foundation but I was unable to contact Khun Surapol Duangkhae for comment. I will however, try and post his new organization at a later date.

Thank you for taking this inititive. Bruce

----------


## pangsida

As an update to this, I had a very very good talk with Freeland and was most impressed at their willingness to go through the possibilities with me and identify a project that was very compatible with my own ideology and wishes. 

Many thanks for the recommendation.

Paul

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> As an update to this, I had a very very good talk with Freeland and was most impressed at their willingness to go through the possibilities with me and identify a project that was very compatible with my own ideology and wishes. 
> 
> Many thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Paul


Paul, 

It is my pleasure and I always support NGO's that do good work. I'm glad you can work out something with Freeland. Let me know if you need any other information concerning wildlife conservation.

Bruce

----------


## JessieHughes

this is a great initiative guys

----------


## hillbilly

Trust Bruce.

----------


## pangsida

I think another very easy way to support conservation is buy Bruce's books. 

His work, commitment and passion ,nay love, for the forests have an amazing effect on raising awareness. As he is doing here by sharing his work and passion on Teakdoor.  

I am of the opinion that Awareness is a massive piece of the conservation puzzle. So buy the books, make your kids read them, make you GFs read them, leave them on the coffee table for visitors to read them. I have them in my office and my colleagues are always coming in to have a gander at them. His books and articles are probably raising awareness in Thailand more than most Not for Profits.

----------

